# Black screen (no boot, no bios) on Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Pa 1538



## Sonti (May 4, 2005)

Hi,

I have a problem with a Fujitsu Siemens Amilo PA1538. When switched on, it shows black screen right away. I don't even get to see the welcoming screen, bios or anything. 

It might be coincidence but it started after upgrading internet explorer to the latest version. As it finished the update, windows had to update and restart. And now it won't boot. 

I have tried taking the battery out and holding down the power button etc solution but it didn't help. I also tried putting the recovery disc in but nothing comes up although it does read the cd. Also tried flashing the bios with the iso file from the official website but again, nothing comes up. Also tried connecting it to an external monitor but nothing.

I have assumed that it was the screen that could be faulty and pressed many different keyboard combinations during all the methods above, still nothing. And now I'm sort of running out of ideas. 

Any help would be appreciated. 

The OS is Windows Vista 32bit.


----------



## Sonti (May 4, 2005)

Opinions are welcome


----------



## techhelp1 (Nov 27, 2009)

I have a black screen problem also, my computer is a toshiba sattelite --
a75-s229 it worked ok the night before, next day only a black screen appears ... Any suggestions??????


----------



## mandion (Dec 1, 2009)

I have a problem too.
please help me ,how to ,start blind bios for amilo pa 1538.I trust Fn +esc ,b,f and WinLogo + esc,f,b but nothing start.


----------

